# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  ۞

## غندور

*

كَل عًٍآمً وٍآلجًِْمًيَعًٍ بٌَِخٌِيَرٌٍ,يَعًٍآدًٍ عًٍليَنْآ وٍعًٍليَكَمً بٌَِآلخٌِيَرٌٍوٍ آلتُِِّْسٌِِّآمًحٍّ.
هٍَذٍَة دًٍعًٍوٍة للتُِِّْسٌِِّآمًحٍّ آمًدًٍ بٌَِهٍَآ يَدًٍى بٌَِيَضًٍآء مًنْ غًيَرٌٍ سٌِِّوٍء
آلى كَل مًنْ وٍصٍْلهٍَ مًنْى سٌِِّوٍء فْهٍَمً آوٍ آحٍّسٌِِّآسٌِِّ غًيَرٌٍ
جًِْمًيَل.
آتُِِّْقٌٍدًٍمً لهٍَمً وٍ آسٌِِّآلهٍَمً آلعًٍفْوٍ وٍ آلعًٍآفْيَةللهٍَ وٍآلرٌٍسٌِِّوٍل.
دًٍمًتُِِّْمً آحٍّبٌَِتُِِّْى فْى هٍَذٍَآ آلمًنْبٌَِرٌٍ
وٍكَل رٌٍمًضًٍآنْ وٍآنْتُِِّْمً بٌَِخٌِيَرٌٍ,
وٍصٍْيَآمًآ مًقٌٍبٌَِوٍلأ وٍ آجًِْرٌٍآ مًرٌٍفْوٍعًٍآ وٍذٍَنْبٌَِآ مًغًفْوٍرٌٍآ بٌَِآذٍَنْ آللهٍَ.

*

----------


## عجبكو

*و انت بخير يا غندور و الله شرفتنا اليوم يا زعيم 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وانت بالف خير العم غندور
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الحبيب غندور  غفر الله لنا جميعا وقدرنا علي صيام الشهر الفضيل وقيامه بارك الله فيك وانت تبادر بهذا العمل الطيب كل عام وانت بالف خير
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سعادة الجنرال
مشتاقون والله 
وينك يا زول
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* نسأل الله لنا ولك العفو والعافيه
  وكل عام وانت بخير
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل سنة و انت طيب يا دفعة . . . جعلنا الله من الصائمين القائمين و ان يتقبل منا صيامنا و قيامنا و أن يجعلنا من عتقائه
*

----------


## jafaros

*مرحبا العم غندور وكل سنة وانت بألف خير ......... عودا حميدا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عودا احمد .. رمضان كريم .. و كل سنة و أنت طيب .. ألعفو و العافية.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*رمضان كريم تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم 
*

----------


## ابولين

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا اونكل 00 العفو لله والرسول والعفو والعافية 00 والله اليوم المنبر نور وازدهر بتواجدك يا اونكل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*العم غندور لك التحية ورمضان كريم .... منور والله 
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*عوداً حميداً .... ربنا يجعلنا من عتقاء الشهر الكريم
*

----------


## جواندي

*رمضان كريم وكل عام والجميع بخير
*

----------


## مرهف

*تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم
وغفر لكم ذنوبكم 
تحياتي الاخ الغالي غندور
حبابك وحياة عيونك مشتاقين 
العفو والعافية يا غالي
...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الله 
الله 
لقد هلت بشائر رمضان فهو شهر الخير 
وشهر الرحمه 
فالف حمد على سلامتك ياغالى
ونسأل الله ان يكون رمضان بداية كل الخير للاسلام وللسودان وللمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هلت بشائر شهر الخير .. 

ألف حمد الله علي السلامة عمنا الغالي غندور مضان كريم وكل عام وأنت بألف خير ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اولا حمدلله على سلامتك غندورنا الرائع ورمضان كريم
وكل عام وانت والاعضاء جميعا بالف مليون خير
وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم ومن الاعضاء اجمعين صيام رمضان ويوفقنا في قيامه ويجعلنا من عتقائه


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الليلة جيت شايل الفرح قصدك تعوضني اللي فات
اخونا غندور والله مشتاقين لطلتك والليلة فرحتنا فرحتين فرحة قدوم الشهر الفضيل وفرحة عودة اخونا الحبيب غندور
تصوموا وتفطروا على خير وان شاءالله 
*

----------

